# Sherman Fox Squirrel



## Fivebraids (Mar 6, 2006)

We're new to Georgia, having just moved here from Virginia.  We're enjoying all the unique wildlife that comes to visit us in our home out in the boonies. One of the most interesting and unique characters that lives on our property is a Sherman Fox Squirrel.  Neither of us had ever heard of, never mind seen, one of them before.

Well, Denise has decided to make 'Sherman' her pet.  She picks pecans and scatters them around the front yard close to her home office window.  These pictures show that 'Sherman' really appreciates the treats, and in fact has come to expect them.  (Notice him looking in her window, as if to say..."Hey, where's breakfast?".)


There's just something about a two and a half foot tall masked squirrel sitting in a window box...


Thanks for looking...
- Marty n Denise -


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Mar 6, 2006)

Great Pics!  Have fun with your new friend!


----------



## DSGB (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool pics! There are black ones too!


----------



## Fivebraids (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, black too?  That doesn't even resemble a squirrel!  Too cool!

- Marty -


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 6, 2006)

Fox squirrels are a wonderful animal to watch in the woods!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Fox squirrels are a wonderful animal to watch in the woods!




and then "BANG!!!"........


----------



## rip18 (Mar 6, 2006)

Neat pix!  Neat yard animal!


----------



## Son (Mar 6, 2006)

*Fox Squirrels and squirrels in general*

Had an aunt that fed the squirrels in her yard. Everything went well until she decided to go off on vacation for a week or two. The treats ran out so the squirrels chewed her house up. In the windows, soffits, gable ends and into the attic. When she got home and saw the mess she declared open season on the squirrels and never fed another one. That's just an example of what feeding wildlife can do in people areas. Don't feed the GATORS.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2006)

*When I hunted in Hancock County a few*

years ago one area was a old growth Forrest and there seemed to be lots of fox squirrels there  They definitely kept me from getting bored in the stand

Thanks for posting thee pics


----------



## carabrook (Mar 7, 2006)

When I first started hunting in Georgia I saw one that was half black and wondered what in the world it was. I did some searching on the net and found it is the same fox squirrel all over the USA and Canada but when you get above a certain line they remain totally black, same breed just different color. Pretty neat information you should check it out, dont remember the web site but a search on fox squirells will bring up the info.


----------



## Fivebraids (Mar 7, 2006)

carabrook said:
			
		

> When I first started hunting in Georgia I saw one that was half black and wondered what in the world it was. I did some searching on the net and found it is the same fox squirrel all over the USA and Canada but when you get above a certain line they remain totally black, same breed just different color. Pretty neat information you should check it out, dont remember the web site but a search on fox squirells will bring up the info.



Yeah, when we first saw this thing wandering around the front yard, we went searching to determine what it was.  And based on the early post here about the black ones, we've been searching more.  Even found out that they're endangered in Florida.

Thanks...


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 7, 2006)

now thats a tree rat right there!


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## Killdee (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats cool,Ive never heard of one that friendly.They seem more spooky than greys.They come in lots of color combinations including red.


----------



## Brent (Mar 8, 2006)

GREAT fox squirrel pics! That would be cool to have one around the house. I've seen just about every color combination of Georgia fox squirrel that you can think of.


----------

